# Aires around Nice and towards Monaco



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any opinion of Aires in these areas?

I've got the Vicarious books 'All the Aires in France' and there is not one that way, and I'm fed up of driving round 3-4 a day until I find one I like. 

I've also got the MHF app and again there don't seem to be any.

If anyone could help with Aire's they've used and like it'd be much appreciated.

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We transited between the Italian border and St Tropez September 2010. That area of coast is not well served with Aires, in fact I would go so far as to say it's positively MH unfriendly unless you want to use campsites.
That's probably why it gets so little mention in All The Aires and other publications for aires.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We didnt find any either but can recommend a stop at Brignoles at the Casino supermarket just off the A8. We were there last Sunday. Shop shuts at lunchtime on Sunday but motorhome point available if you have flot bleu jeton (otherwise you need to buy jeton in shop hours). Slept well till supermarket came to life in early hours of Monday.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

JimmyBee said:


> Does anyone have any opinion of Aires in these areas?
> 
> I've got the Vicarious books 'All the Aires in France' and there is not one that way, and I'm fed up of driving round 3-4 a day until I find one I like.
> 
> ...


It's true there are not a lot of Aires in that area. We have been going there every year for the past 7 years and the pickings are very slim.

There is one at St Laurent du Var, very near to Nice airport, not very good but workable for a short stay. Other than that you have to be prepared to travel out a little. The train runs along the coast from Antibes into Nice, Monaco and Menton. €1 gets you from Cagnes to Nice and a very pleasant trip it is.

Out of season there are one or two campsites that will do deals for camping-cars at around €12 to €18 per night. They are near Cagnes sur Mer and Viellenerve Loubet. Out of season we have been able to find one or two Motorhome friendly parking places. One near the old fort at Antibes, one on the point of Cap D'Antibes, both in the database. No good in high season though as the police or attendants will move you on. Also there is literally nowhere that I can find during the last two weeks of Feb and into early march as it is carnival time in Nice and everywhere is fully booked.

If you don't mind travelling a bit there is a good Aire outside St Tropez. We have used it a number of times but a bit tricky if you want to go to Nice.


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Which is the Aire near Saint Tropez? I went to one on Pampleonne beach but it appeared to be closed, stayed there anyway!

Love the village of Le Lavandou, off back down that way soon. Shame though, would have liked to travel a bit further East, but I'm not driving for aan hour or two for just one day as the places to stay are not up to much.

Weather has been fantastic here last 10 days or so, keep those blue skies and sunny days coming!

Used quite a few sites you've submitted Vennwood so thank you for taking the time!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*aires around nice*

AireCampingCar.com
Carte de France Aires par région Annonces Mon Compte Poster : Une Annonce Une Aire Un Camping Une Sortie Une Photo Mobile Email
Petites annonces Location entre particuliers
Bonjours a Tous et a Toutes ,juste un petit message pour mettre au point le sujet suivant :RESERVATION SUR LE SITE ,Nous ne faisons AUCUNE réservation par l intermédiaire du site .Il faut s adresser directement au CAMPING ou a la MAIRIE où l aire se situe .MERCI a tous pour votre compréhension .

Aire de services pour camping-car, région Provence-alpes-cote-d'azur
Inscrivez votre camping !
166 aires de service camping car pour la région Provence-alpes-cote-d'azur

* Parking De La Torse (n°2825)
Rue Necker
13100 Aix en provence
* Allos (n°40)
BASE DE LOISIRS
6000 Allos
* Allos (n°41)
LA FOUX au pied du col d'allos
6000 Allos
* Sca Mas De Rey (n°2993)
C144 - ANCIENNE ROUTE DE SAINT GILLES
13200 Arles
* Avignon (n°213)
sur le quai de l'ile berthelasse en face du palais des papes a cote du terrain de camping BAGATELLE
84000 Avignon
* Bandol (n°463)
Sur la départementale D559 qui longe la côte.
83000 Bandol
* Bandol (n°465)
prendre direction Renecros direction tennis municipal, route en sens unique et un peu étroite
83000 Bandol
* En Face De Gamm Vert (n°3065)
N94
5200 Baratier
* Barcelonnette (n°223)
Aire communale Aérodromme de St Pons
4000 Barcelonnette
* Bedoin (n°205)
Près de la piscine et du camping municipal.A l'entrée de Bedoin,prendre la route de Crillon puis tourner à droite
84000 Bedoin
* Cave Cooperative Les Vignerons Du Mont Ventoux (n°2780)
QUARTIER LA SALLE
84410 Bedoin
* Bollene (n°195)
Centre LECLERC, route de St Paul-Tois-Châteaux
84000 Bollene
* Bollene Saint Pierre (n°210)
au depart du sentier du village troglodyte
84000 Bollene saint pierre
* Bormes Les Mimosas (n°458)
port de bormes les mimosas
83000 Bormes les mimosas
* Bormes Les Mimosas (n°467)
Située dans le vieux village de Bormes les Mimosas, à proximité de la Mairie. Il faut monter sur environ 7 km
83000 Bormes les mimosas
* Caille (n°22)

6000 Caille
* Cairanne (n°206)
Dans l'enceinte de la CAVE DE CAIRANNE En entrée de village en venant de Ste Cécile des Vignes Départementale 8
84000 Cairanne
* Cambarette Nord (n°471)
AUTOROUTE A 8 Direction Italie/Aix en Provence
83000 Cambarette nord
* Cambarette Sud (n°473)
AUTOROUTE A 8 Direction Aix en Provence/Italie
83000 Cambarette sud
* Carpentras (n°201)
boulevard de la Pyramide. Accès souvent difficile par stationnement V.L de jour
84000 Carpentras
* Carry Le Rouet (n°488)
Grand parking à l'entrée de carry dans un virage à coté de la gendarmerie
13000 Carry le rouet
* Castellane (n°25)
route de draguignan
4000 Castellane
* Castellane (n°26)
route des gorges du verdon
4000 Castellane
* Castellane (n°27)
route palud
4000 Castellane
* Le Refuge Du Druide (n°2794)
7 Chemin des regentes
84510 Caumont sur durance
* Camping De La Durance (n°3033)
495 avenue Boscodomini
84300 Cavaillon
* Chateau Arnoux (n°34)
les salettes
6000 Chateau arnoux
* Chateauroux Les Alpes (n°54)

5000 Chateauroux les alpes
* Chorges (n°55)
place du champ de foire
5000 Chorges
* Champ De Foire (n°2872)

5230 Chorges
* Aire De La Grange De Roux (n°2345)

83340 Comps sur artuby
* Aire Camping-car De Crots Beach (n°3375)
La Garenne
5200 Crots
* Cuges Les Pins (n°483)
de MARSEILLE direction AUBAGNE, ensuite direction GEMENOS et TOULON par le Castele
13000 Cuges les pins
* Draguignan (n°444)
Avenue Pierre Brossolette Parking du magasin Intermarché
83000 Draguignan
* Drap (n°18)
plan de blavet societe CHEMIN CAMPING-CAR
6000 Drap
* Parking Piscine (n°2981)
allée des jardins
83440 Fayence
* Parking P 3 (n°2982)
RENE CASSIN
83440 Fayence
* Fontvieille (n°493)
Parking du Moulin de Daudet
13000 Fontvieille
* Forcalquier (n°31)

4300 Forcalquier
* Gap (n°56)
la descente
5000 Gap
* Gap (n°2260)
place intermarche route de grenoble
5000 Gap
* Ferme Ecobio (n°3083)
Quartier Saint Pierre de Tosse
84750 Gignac
* Ferme Ecobio (n°3084)
Quartier Saint Pierre de Tosse
84750 Gignac
* Domaine Des Florets (n°2317)
route des dentelles quartier les florets
84100 Gigondas
* Gordes (n°216)
Au centre de ce magnifique village dans un site sublime et une très belle région
84000 Gordes
* Greasque (n°2239)
montée puit Hely d'oissel
13850 Greasque
* Greoux Les Bains (n°2786)
CHEMIN DE LA BARQUE
4800 Greoux les bains
* Grimaud (n°469)
RD 559, St Pons les Mures, Commune de Grimaud
83310 Grimaud
* Guillestre (n°53)
quai st james
5000 Guillestre
* La Bayorre (n°3271)
325 route de toulon
83400 Hyeres
* Hyeres Les Palmiers (n°461)
LIEU-DIT LE MEROU ENTRE L'AYGUADE ET LES SALINS
83000 Hyeres les palmiers
* Jausiers (n°43)
quartier st anne
4000 Jausiers
* La Bastide (n°455)
Parking en bas du village
83000 La bastide
* La Bigue-valgora (n°475)
SORTIE TOULON OUEST DIRECTION NICE
83000 La bigue-valgora
* La Caume (massif Des Alpilles) (n°492)
D5 entre Les BAUX de Provence et St Rémy de Provence, à 6 km au sud de St Rémy.
13000 La caume (massif des alpilles)
* La Ciotat (n°490)
Parking des Pétanques
13000 La ciotat
* La Colle Sur Loup (n°19)
route greollieres
6000 La colle sur loup
* La Croix Valmer (n°468)
boulevard du littoral
83000 La croix valmer
* La Londe Les Maures (n°466)
après hyères et avant St tropez, Port Miramar situé sur la commune de la londe les Maures.
83250 La londe des maures
* La Londe Les Maures (n°462)
Camping Miramar 1026, Bd Louis Bernard
83000 La londe les maures
* La Motte (n°445)
Boulevard Brouis
83000 La motte
* Aire Du Pontillas (n°2463)
parking du Pontillas
5240 La salle les alpes
* Aire De Fréjus (n°2464)
Chemin de l'Oratoire
5240 La salle les alpes
* La Seyne Sur Mer (n°454)
Hypermarché Auchan Boulevard de l'Europe
83000 La seyne sur mer
* Lancon Est (n°496)

13000 Lancon est
* Lancon Ouest (n°495)
AUTOROUTE A 7 Direction Lyon/Marseille
13000 Lancon ouest
* Laragne-monteglin (n°58)
place du centre ville
5000 Laragne-monteglin
* Casino Le Beausset (n°2603)
D8n
83330 Le beausset
* Aire Des Charmettes (n°2462)
Parking des charmettes
5220 Le monêtier les bains
* Le Rousset (n°472)
AUTOROUTE A 8 Direction Italie/Aix en Provence
83000 Le rousset
* Le Thor (n°208)
Camping Le Jantou
84000 Le thor
* Les Arcs (n°449)
l aire se situe sur le parking de la cave coopérative vinicole chemin face à celui de la gare sur la route Les Arcs
83000 Les arcs
* Les Bories (n°218)
Un grand parking, à 1,6 km du village Des Bories. A visiter si vous passez dans le coin
84000 Les bories
* Champ Lacas (n°2472)
Champ Lacas
5200 Les orres
* Les Salles Sur Verdon (n°451)
à 500m du lac aire ombragée et gardée Aux salles, descendre jusqu'au lac, puis continuer vers le camping. Une aire de services gratuite
83000 Les salles sur verdon
* Les Thuiles (n°38)
les Thuiles basses
6000 Les thuiles
* Malaucene (n°203)
avenue charles de gaulle-entre gendarmerie et terrain de sports-
84000 Malaucene
* Meyreuil (n°487)
Relais de Claire Fontaine, Station Total, RN 7
13000 Meyreuil
* Montagnac Montpezat (n°29)
vauvert
4000 Montagnac montpezat
* Montclar (n°37)
col st jean
6000 Montclar
* Montgenevre (n°2286)
A la sortie du village,après l'obélisque, en direction de l'Italie, sur la gauche.
5100 Montgenevre
* Morieres (n°221)
AUTOROUTE A 7 Direction Lyon/Marseille
84000 Morieres
* Moustier Sainte Marie (n°24)

4000 Moustier sainte marie
* Saint Jean (n°2477)
quartier saint - jean
4360 Moustiers sainte - marie
* Saint Jean (n°2488)
quartier saint - jean
4360 Moustiers sainte - marie
* Saint Jean (n°2569)
Quartier Saint Jean
4360 Moustiers sainte - marie
* Oppede Le Vieux (n°214)
PARKING V.L. FLECHE
84000 Oppede le vieux
* Orange Le Coudoulet (n°222)
Autoroute A 7 Sens Lyon-Marseille
84000 Orange le coudoulet
* Orange Le Gres (n°220)
AUTOROUTE A 7 Direction Lyon/Marseille
84000 Orange le gres
* Orcieres Merlette (n°45)
petabelou
5000 Orcieres merlette
* Aire Prive Des Tamaris (n°2307)
Boulevard des Tamaris
83350 Pampelonne ramatuelle
* Peillon (n°17)
3724 boulevard de la Vallée
6440 Peillon
* Peillon (n°2185)
MOULIN DE PEILLON
6440 Peillon
* Peipin (n°226)
Peipin, village à 5 km au sud de Sisteron à l'entrée du village en passant par le rond point d'intermarché
4000 Peipin
* Pelissanne (n°485)
située à la sortie est de Salon de Provence par la D 17 ou par la D 15
13000 Pelissanne
* Pelvoux (n°46)
LIEU DIT ST ANTOINE
5000 Pelvoux
* Pertuis (n°207)
Camping municipal les pinèdes
84000 Pertuis
* Pierrefeu Du Var (n°470)
Place Jean JAURES
83000 Pierrefeu du var
* Plage De Piemenson (n°491)
Salin de Giraud prendre direction plage de Piémenson 11KM pour y arriver
13000 Plage de piemenson
* Plan D'eau Des Salettes (n°217)
venant de CARPENTRAS,direction VILLES sur AUZON,3 kms avant, à gauche, direction Flassan
84000 Plan d'eau des salettes
* Pont Du Fosse (n°59)
derriere la poste
5000 Pont du fosse
* Port Pin Rolland/saint Mandrier (n°452)
Presqu'ile de Saint-Mandrier derrière stade de rugby
83000 Port pin rolland/saint mandrier
* Port Saint Louis Du Rhone (n°479)
Quai Bonnardel Sur le port, le long du Rhone
13000 Port saint louis du rhone
* Aire En Corse à Propriano (n°2582)
STATION BP SANSONE Quartier St Joseph
20110 Propraino
* Station Bp Sansone Serge (n°2344)
QUARTIER SAINT JOSEPH
20110 Propriano
* Propriano Station Bp Sansone Serge (n°2420)
STATION BP SANSONE Quartier St Joseph
20110 Propriano
* Puy St Vincent (n°50)
LES LANDES
5000 Puy st vincent
* Puy St Vincent (n°52)

5000 Puy st vincent
* Puyloubier (n°494)
à 25 km environ d'AIX en PROVENCE en direction de St MAXIMIN au pieds de la Ste VICTOIRE
13000 Puyloubier
* Puyvert (n°197)
Parking Supermarché de PUYVERT
84000 Puyvert
* Ramatuelle (n°446)
Bonne terrasse
83000 Ramatuelle
* Les Galines (n°2815)
Quartier La Goye
83560 Rians
* Aire Camping-car (n°2663)
Lieu-dit La Gaillarde
83580 Roquebrune sur argens
* Rousset / Aix-en-provence (n°497)
Autoroute A8, aire de l'Arc
13000 Rousset / aix-en-provence
* Roussillon (n°215)
A l'entrée du village, parking Saint Joseph à 500 m du village
84000 Roussillon
* Sablet (n°204)
Domaine du Parandou Chez Sylvie et Denis Grangeon Au bord de la D 977, en direction d'Orange
84000 Sablet
* Saint Crépin (n°2330)
route de l'aérodrome
5600 Saint crépin
* Saint Martin De Crau (n°486)
Chemin Mas de Perrot
13000 Saint martin de crau
* Aire Du Touron / St Martin Vesubie (n°3377)
Parking du Touron
6450 Saint martin vÉsubie
* Saint Michel L'observatoire (n°30)
route de l'observatoire
6000 Saint michel l'observatoire
* Saint Tropez (n°457)
chemin fontaine du pin quartier des cannebiers
83000 Saint tropez
* Saint Victoret (n°480)
Concessionnaire VOLKSWAGEN 130, Avenue Jacques Prévert
13000 Saint victoret
* Saint Zacharie (n°460)
camping LA GANTESSE ** 1,7km a l'est de zacharie
83000 Saint zacharie
* Sainte Cecile Les Vignes (n°194)
située autour de la cave viticole
84000 Sainte cecile les vignes
* Sainte Cecile Les Vignes (n°209)
sortie de SAINTE CECILE en direction d'ORANGE vers la salle des fetes et le tennis club
84000 Sainte cecile les vignes
* Sainte Maxime (n°3018)

0 Sainte maxime
* Saintes Maries De La Mer (n°477)
Suivre les panneaux (en ville)
13000 Saintes maries de la mer
* Salin De Giraud (n°478)
Rue de la Bouvine
13000 Salin de giraud
* Sausset (n°489)
A CARRO prendre direction SAUSSET
13000 Sausset
* Savigne (n°3069)
D954
5160 Savines-le-lac
* Seguret (n°202)
Depuis Vaison prendre la D977. Traverser Séguret en direction du vieux village. Parking P3 (le dernier) réservé car et caravaning
84000 Seguret
* Seguret (n°212)
Parking au bout de la route indiqué par panneaux
84000 Seguret
* Aire De Senas (n°2428)
avenue des jardins en direction du poste de secours.
13560 Senas
* Seyne Les Alpes (n°36)
le grand puy
6000 Seyne les alpes
* Le Mas De L'etang (n°3294)
5100 route de Méounes
83870 Signes
* Sillans La Cascade (n°464)
à 30 km de Draguignan
83000 Sillans la cascade
* Sisteron (n°35)
cours melchior donnet
4000 Sisteron
* Six Fours Plages (n°448)
Avenue J.Kennedy Proche de Brutal Beach
83000 Six fours plages
* Mas De Lara (n°3138)
612 Chemin de Courrens
83140 Six-fours-les-plages
* Station Hyper Casino (n°3441)

83210 Sollies pont
* Sospel (n°2348)
Terrain municipal de sports
6000 Sospel
* St Andre Les Alpes (n°44)

4000 St andre les alpes
* St Croix De Verdon (n°28)

4000 St croix de verdon
* St Etienne De Tinee (n°16)

6000 St etienne de tinee
* St Julien D'asse (n°23)
route vallee de l'Asse
4000 St julien d'asse
* St Martin D'entraunes (n°2280)
routes des blancs
6470 St martin d'entraunes
* St Paul Lez Durances (n°481)
Parking Allée des platanes
13000 St paul lez durances
* St Pons Barcelonnette (n°39)

6000 St pons barcelonnette
* Ste Croix Du Verdon (n°225)
route du Lac
4000 Ste croix du verdon
* Bozec (n°2894)

83000 Toulon la garde
* Trigance (n°450)
Quartier St Roch
83000 Trigance
* Vaison La Romaine (n°211)
Centre ville
84000 Vaison la romaine
* Le Lagopède (n°2952)
6 route de rouya
6470 Valberg
* Valreas (n°196)
Domaine de Lumian
84000 Valreas
* Domaine De Lumian (n°2643)
ROUTE DE MONTELIMAR
84600 Valreas
* Veynes (n°57)
place du 19 mars
5000 Veynes
* Vidauban Sud (n°474)
AUTOROUTE A 8 Direction Aix en Provence/Italie
83000 Vidauban sud
* Villars Colmars (n°42)

4000 Villars colmars
* Villeneuve (n°32)

4000 Villeneuve
* Villeneuve (n°224)
Parking dans le village
4000 Villeneuve
* Villeneuve La Salle (n°47)
LE BEZ
5000 Villeneuve la salle
* Villeneuve Loubet (n°20)
5 avenue rives
6000 Villeneuve loubet
* Villeneuve Loubet (n°21)
730 avenue docteur julien lefevre
6000 Villeneuve loubet
* Villeneuve Loubet (n°2281)
PRES DU MARINELAND Camping La Vieille Ferme
6470 Villeneuve loubet
* Visan (n°199)
Domaine des Lauribert entre Visan et Valréas, Fléchè
84000 Visan
* Volonne (n°33)
la croix


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

JimmyBee said:


> Which is the Aire near Saint Tropez? I went to one on Pampleonne beach but it appeared to be closed, stayed there anyway!
> 
> Love the village of Le Lavandou, off back down that way soon. Shame though, would have liked to travel a bit further East, but I'm not driving for aan hour or two for just one day as the places to stay are not up to much.
> 
> ...


The site I was referring to is this one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3301

We like it and for us it was just right. Read the reviews as it is obviously not everyone's cup of tea

Pleased to here you liked Le Lavandou. We will be back there in the next week or two. It is one of our favourite places summer or winter


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*aires around nice*

as you can see although in french there are 160 aires around the nice area


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: aires around nice*



dragabed said:


> as you can see although in french there are 160 aires around the nice area


Not quite as some of them are over 100 miles away such as Aix en Provence, Avignon etc. Even the Bormes Les Mimosa and Lavandou are well over 60 miles away

There are only one or two already mentioned that are listed in Camping-car Info that are what I would call "near to Nice"


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have the following info supplied by my auntie who lives in Nice.

I've found three places on the following list in a place very near to Nice.

Go down to a place called VILLENEUVE LOUBET which is very near to Nice. There are busses and trains they can take to go all along the coast from Villeneuve / Nice / Eze / Monaco. Or to Cannes (opposite direction).

Here is the link - go right down the list to Villeneuve Loubet. I don't know where the other places are, they aren't in our region :

http://www.facebook.com/l/916ccS2JKFeGGWQTMYERualXjMg;www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_region.php/93-PROVENCE-ALPES-COTE-D'AZUR

They all have tel.n°s. Just click on Villeneuve Loubet each time. The tel.n° for the n°20 is : 0033493200200. The n°21 is : 0033493209191.

The following link is a link to one of the Camping sites on the list (the final one down - n°2281) in Villeneuve Loubet It looks to be a nice place. "La Camping La Vielle Ferme" They can find all the details on this website in English.

http://www.facebook.com/l/916ccFrjA_PKCLbPHUUqosh4sfw;www.vieilleferme.com/

If there's any problem or these camping sites won't do just let me know.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We stayed at Cassis which is lovely and got the train to Nice. Not very near but you can go to a lot of interesting places from there as well like Marseille. The site is municipal but clean and tidy, has a bar and is a good walk down to the harbour or get th buss from just outside.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> I have the following info supplied by my auntie who lives in Nice.
> 
> I've found three places on the following list in a place very near to Nice.
> 
> ...


No problem with either of these campsites, I've stayed at both on several occasions, however the OP asked about AIRES not campsites and as I said originally there aren't many Aires in the Nice area.

On the other hand there dozens and dozens of campsites some open all year


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Is the Aire in Lavandou closed in Spring/Summer?

I am looking for one near to lavandou centre. We will be staying in Cavaliere for a few days but wish to visit Lavandou for a night.

I read the Aire in Lavandou was only open October-March

TM


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Is the Aire in Lavandou closed in Spring/Summer?
> 
> I am looking for one near to lavandou centre. We will be staying in Cavaliere for a few days but wish to visit Lavandou for a night.
> 
> ...


Yup - the parking spots are closed to MH's from first of April

There are a couple of campsites that are open to the west of Lavandou near to Faviere. I looked at them last year but don't have any details. I could look them up if you are interested

Pete

Just found it

http://www.campingdugrandbatailler.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lavandou*

Thanks Pete.

Anything within walking distance of the Town would be nice. Just trying to find out where that one is.

TM


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Lavandou*



teemyob said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> Anything within walking distance of the Town would be nice. Just trying to find out where that one is.
> 
> TM


That one isn't bad. If you walk along the seafront it would take you around 15/20 mins to walk into the centre (harbour and Tourist Info )

I don't know if you can visualise the seafront at Le L but from the harbour if you walk along the front towards Faviere (about 500 mtrs) then you come to the Borme le Faviere harbour and the site is the other side of there. Quite a large site that stretches back from the beach about 2/300mtrs

Come to think of it there is another site just back from the beach at St Claire. Both are roughly the same distance into town.

Its on Avenue Andre Gide (main road through town) and the Lat/Long is
N43degrees 08' mins and 89"secs
E 6 deg 22 mins 44" secs

Again we have walked passed it many times but it is always closed in winter.


----------

